# Calling Jews home to Israel



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Netanyahu urges Jews to move to Israel after Copenhagen attacks

Does anyone else get goose bumps? Not quite sure why, but this call to bring the Jewish people back home to Israel just gives me chills - like the stage is being set for something much bigger just around the corner.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, this is scary. Does Israel have room for millions more people?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Yes, this is scary. Does Israel have room for millions more people?


Israel will take care of her own. The resources are already allocated.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I noticed that.

Many implications in this statement.

Call the people home and get the wagons in a circle.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> I noticed that.
> 
> Many implications in this statement.
> 
> Call the people home and get the wagons in a circle.


Yup. Get your folks home where you can both protect and utilize them, and then get prepared to take out all enemies without harming your own people collaterally.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Ever since the 3rd Jewish revolt against Rome (around 70 AD ?) when Rome lost several entire legions putting down the Jewish revolt, Emperor Hadrian banned Jews from Jerusalem thereby creating the Diaspora, since that time the ending of every Passover ceremony prayer book contains a toast raising a final glass of wine "Next Year in Jerusalem". It is a tradition for a couple thousand years so why people consider that Jews would welcome more Jews back to Israel from the diaspora as something new just shows that nobody understands what it means to be Jewish in the first place.

If you have a month to read about the Wars between Rome and the Jews there is free online text & audio book by Flavuis Josephus published 75 AD. He was there.

The Wars of the Jews by Flavius Josephus

https://librivox.org/the-wars-of-the-jews-by-josephus/


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> Yup. Get your folks home where you can both protect and utilize them, and then get prepared to take out all enemies without harming your own people collaterally.


Netanyahu is a crafty leader. He's got an election coming up and this highly emotional appeal will resonate with the voters.

It also tugs at the heartstrings of Zionist sympathizers all over the world and thus brings financial support that is much needed.

Trouble is coming and they know it. Last time they invaded Lebanon they almost ran out of ammo and had to turn back. Their top general got fired and moral suffered. They need all the help they can get.

Fascinating times ahead.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Their top general got fired and moral suffered.


They fired the AIR FORCE general that was in charge of the ground forces. Israeli Air force is revered to such a high degree the rest of the IDF suffered. Sure the Israeli Air Force kicked butt in the 6 day war when Israeli Mirages jets and Migs danced over the Sinai. However putting an AIR FORCE general in charge of a ground invasion was a stupid mistake by the general staff and Prime minister. He literally sent tanks down roads where he knew there were Iranian anti tank missiles guarding the roads. Just ****ing clueless. maybe a good pilot can evade surface to air missiles with air force tricks but a tank against wire guided missiles? Nice pictures ran on TV of Iranian missiles taking out IDF tanks. The air force general shouldn't have been fired he should have been shot. Israeli Air Force officers generally look down on the IDF and especially the Navy until the Israeli navy got the German built Dolphin Submarines and gained the ability to place Popeye cruise missiles with nuclear warheads which can be launched submerged. At that point the Israeli navy became a bonafide second strike strategic military asset that added strategic depth and so NOW every Israeli Air Force officer snaps to attention when saluting Israeli naval officers.

It was inter service rivalry run amuck that resulted in an AIR FORCE general put in charge of a ground invasion.
Just because the Israeli air force is one of the most vaunted air forces in the world with victory after victory... that does not translate into commanding ground invasions.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, at any rate, it was a good example of how bad things can get.......and real quick.

At that point, Israel was highly vulnerable....and all because she invaded another country and didn't have sufficient reserves of ammunition.....or anything, for that matter.

So it goes. The future looks extremely interesting, as the threats are now multiplied. We can expect worse things to happen......it's almost guaranteed.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Ever since the 3rd Jewish revolt against Rome (around 70 AD ?) when Rome lost several entire legions putting down the Jewish revolt, Emperor Hadrian banned Jews from Jerusalem thereby creating the Diaspora, since that time the ending of every Passover ceremony prayer book contains a toast raising a final glass of wine "Next Year in Jerusalem". It is a tradition for a couple thousand years so why people consider that Jews would welcome more Jews back to Israel from the diaspora as something new just shows that nobody understands what it means to be Jewish in the first place.
> 
> If you have a month to read about the Wars between Rome and the Jews there is free online text & audio book by Flavuis Josephus published 75 AD. He was there.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do understand Jewish history. It is THIS call back home that I am talking about. This is the one that affects the world right now.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He wants them to come home to Isreal because they will be safer there, all those other things may play a part too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Yes, I do understand Jewish history. It is THIS call back home that I am talking about. This is the one that affects the world right now.


The door has been open for their return for some time. I, like you, think they'd better heed this call.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jerusalem and the sounding area has been fought over from before recorded time and will continue until the end of the world. This is just another war coming.. Read about the blood moons and their significance to Jewish history.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

It seems to me this is a personal decision for those it applies to.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I heard it was in response to the rise of more antisemitism in Europe. He specifically asked for Jews from Ukraine, France and Denmark. I agree with the op, it is unsettling.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Yes, I do understand Jewish history. It is THIS call back home that I am talking about. This is the one that affects the world right now.


Explain how the same "Next Year in Jerusalem" "Come Home to Israel" statement delivered by The Israeli PM differs in any way at all from every other call for the last 2,000 years for Jews from the diaspora to return to Israel.

It doesn't.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Explain how the same "Next Year in Jerusalem" "Come Home to Israel" statement delivered by The Israeli PM differs in any way at all from every other call for the last 2,000 years for Jews from the diaspora to return to Israel.
> 
> It doesn't.


Not looking for an argument. Just saying that this one is triggering my intuition a bit differently.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Europeans hate the Jews but love their money, I hear that sucking sound of Euros going to the warm weather of Israel 

Now most of the Jews in this country fail miserably, by voting for Progressive liberal anti semetic politicians. Note they were not invited.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The wheels have been in motion a while. Once it escalates all hell will break loose. I always thought WWIII would start in the Middle East. I am going to listen to RN's womanly intuition on this one. Keep your eyes on the balls in the air.


----------



## JohnH (Feb 17, 2015)

My wifes Jewish and she said this is the first time she's ever hear that message from Israel. She got goosepimples too.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Especially where muslims have shoved them out like france and England or where they are wadded up and have been building seige resources like here.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> My wifes Jewish and she said this is the first time she's ever hear that message from Israel. She got goosepimples too.


well show her this...

Jew harassed while walking streets of Paris

it was all over the net yesterday.


----------



## JohnH (Feb 17, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> well show her this...
> 
> Jew harassed while walking streets of Paris
> 
> it was all over the net yesterday.


She saw it and freaked out. She said she never expected to see that in France.

Been reading a book about what it was like to be a Jew in Europe after/before Kristallnacht. Similarities are unfolding and I can tell you she is scared even though she is obviously safe. She wanted me to find the local mosques for her today to see if any are close by.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Most people have no idea how hard the tribe works to keep the synagogues, schools and the Jews safe in Europe.
Ten years ago, it was a chore. Today? They need to leave while they can.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, Netanyahu is a smart politician and this will get him votes in the election next week, but.......Let's try to be realistic.

That's all it is.

They'll be lucky to find more than a few hundred Jews crazy enough to volunteer to be a part of the suicidal Zionist last stand in Palestine.

Even if things are bad where they live......they can see the difference between the frying pan and the fire.

And that's a fact. They're not stupid.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

When the Jews start to return to Isreal, en mass, lock and load folks, it is about to get ugly!
Isreal can protect their people better than anywhere else.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"Therefore say: 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: I will gather you from the nations and bring you back from the countries where you have been scattered, and I will give you back the land of Israel again.'


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Netanyahu urges Jews to move to Israel after Copenhagen attacks
> 
> Does anyone else get goose bumps? Not quite sure why, but this call to bring the Jewish people back home to Israel just gives me chills - like the stage is being set for something much bigger just around the corner.


Yep..its wrote in the Book. Stand back and watch it happen. The good guys win.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey, that'll be a nice change.

:armata_PDT_12:

(BTW is that the same book that said Jesus was coming back 2000 years ago?)

Pardon my skepticism.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> Hey, that'll be a nice change.
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:
> 
> ...


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Frostbite said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, that'll be a nice change.
> ...


----------



## JohnH (Feb 17, 2015)

tango said:


> When the Jews start to return to Isreal, en mass, lock and load folks, it is about to get ugly!
> Isreal can protect their people better than anywhere else.


My wife, a Jew, is considering it. At some point living there is safer than living here. And at that point, we'll have to leave.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok I am not a Jew so maybe it is easy for me to say this, I think this is overboard. I mean if there is a sudden mass migration, than it is almost like saying the bad guys won. The terrorist win if people get scared enough to change their lives.

Anyone agree?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Ok I am not a Jew so maybe it is easy for me to say this, I think this is overboard. I mean if there is a sudden mass migration, than it is almost like saying the bad guys won. The terrorist win if people get scared enough to change their lives.
> 
> Anyone agree?


The terrorists won by that measure back on 9/11. Look at TSA. Look at all the civil rights violations we now tolerate.

At least in Israel you don't need to worry about your own government.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Isn't the whole point that the terrorists ARE winning???

The entire world is paralyzed and obsessed by the fear of this terrorism. 

They dominate the news 24-7 and they do what they want and nobody can do a damned thing about it.

Kill a few here and there and the numbers increase.

There is ONE solution: Humbly ask for peace, apologize for the many years of American oppression and exploitation and begin the long hard road back to a sane and safe world.

Or......we can wait for things to get worse and have more death and destruction before we are FORCED to ask for peace.

Take your choice.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Terrorism is just a tactic of unconventional warfare. Thats all. So yes, kill them. Kill enough that THEY ask for peace.The Germans used the tactic of "lightning war" to terrorize and overwhelm Europe. It terrorized the world. We overcame that by killing them until they asked for peace. Japan terrorized the world with their blitz of Asia. They terrorized and murdered millions of Koreans and Chinese. Again, we overcame by killing them until they asked for peace. Terrorism is the tactic used by islamic nazis who want to dominate the world and control it with their religeous fanaticism. We can try the tactic of Chamberlin and try to appease (how did that work?) or fight.


----------

